# What celebrity men do you find Cute?



## Hollywoodhaha

What celebrity boy/man do you find cute/hot?
*
SHOW A PICTURE IF YOU CAN!*


I'm sorry but I could seriously stare at Taylor Lautner forever..  










photo credit goes to Twilight Singapore website. i have edited the photo to protect her privacy even if she posted it on a huge fansite


----------



## imabrat

Dev Patel is GORGEOUS.


----------



## Pearls

eddie redmayne is one gorgeous mofo
  

just look at that bone structure, soso good.


----------



## Cassidy

*drool*


----------



## Jasmine45

ajdhsifnisndif 
william beckett


----------



## StitchfansJr

Adam Pascal:





Michael Cera:





Kevin Jonas: (Only with his straight Camp Rock hair-far left)





William Beckett:





Keith Urban:





Nate Novarro:





Gabe Saporta:





Matt Prokop:


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

Oh goodness !!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

StitchfansJr said:


> Adam Pascal:



I saw him live. I swooned.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Jasmine45 said:


> ajdhsifnisndif
> william beckett



@#$@!%#(4@%&%$!!!

YUSS!!!


----------



## StitchfansJr

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> I saw him live. I swooned.


You did?! 
*is majorly jealous*


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

StitchfansJr said:


> Keith Urban:



I love him!


----------



## PosessedEeyore

AND! brendon urie


----------



## Jasmine45

PosessedEeyore said:


> AND! brendon urie







WHAT HOTTIES!!!!!!!


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

StitchfansJr said:


> You did?!
> *is majorly jealous*



Yeah. He and Anthony Rapp were touring, performing RENT off Broadway. _Totally_ worth it. Though, Adam had short hair. I'm not a fan of the short hair, but I still adore his voice.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Jasmine45 said:


> WHAT HOTTIES!!!!!!!



@!$(#!%*^$#^&*!!!
  
they just look so... odd in that picture!!!


----------



## BabyPiglet

-kills self- I actually have come to think of Rob Pattinson as pretty hot. 






Sendhil Ramamurthy

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTefS2J...a.com/media/23/385x200_sendhil_ramamurthy.jpg

Mathew Fox (Jack), Josh Holloway (Sawyer), & Jeremy Davies (Daniel) from LOST. 

Micheal Vartan.

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0WTbx81K...tp://www.haotero.com/heather/images/mvwow.jpg

Jackson Rathbone (Jasper) from Twilight is also a super cutie. 

Ugh, that's all I can think of now.


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

OH GOODNESS.

I could put all of these men in my signature


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Long list...hehe
Jason London is kinda cute.




Anthony Rapp:




Skandar Keynes (Someone who is actually my age!):




Eddie Cahill:




Eric Szmanda: 




Justin Bartha (That smile gets me everytime):




And of course, there is the, the one. The only, the man,
John Barrowman:


----------



## Ms.Squeakers

Ive always had a crush on matthew broderick...for some weird reason




(so of course the shower scene in Ferris bueller ALWAYS makes my day)
and freddie mercury




holy dangggflabbit i love him.


----------



## StitchfansJr

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> Yeah. He and Anthony Rapp were touring, performing RENT off Broadway. _Totally_ worth it. Though, Adam had short hair. I'm not a fan of the short hair, but I still adore his voice.


Oh yeah, I remember hearing about that. They're going to IL, but I'm going to be at WDW when they're coming. I like his longer hair, too. His short hair is just..ehh. xD


----------



## OneTreeHill

Dougie Poynter.

http://cdn.buzznet.com/assets/users...fault/danny-jones--large-msg-118903027776.jpg
Danny Jones. 





Shane West. 

http://static.tvguide.com/MediaBin/Galleries/Shows/A_F/Cq_Cz/CSI_NY/crops/csi-ny-eddie-cahill17.jpg
Eddie Cahill. 


And so so so so many more.


----------



## StitchfansJr

::Snow_White:: said:


> Long list...hehe
> Anthony Rapp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skandar Keynes (Someone who is actually my age!):


I forgot about Anthony!

Skandar isn't bad looking, either..XD


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

StitchfansJr said:


> Oh yeah, I remember hearing about that. They're going to IL, but I'm going to be at WDW when they're coming. I like his longer hair, too. His short hair is just..ehh. xD



Aw. That stinks that both collide.
But yeah. Long hair FTW.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Oh! How could I forget these guys from Gossip Girl?

Ed Westwick. ♥






Chace Crawford.


----------



## imabrat

Jasmine45 said:


> ..



Oooh hottie from Betty!  

David Kennedy. (The one on the left)





And of course, old-school Tom Delonge. Both blonde, blue, and black haired.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Anthony Rapp:






Taylor Lautner:






Lucas Grabeel (LOVE this pic!):






Joe Jonas:


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

BabyPiglet said:


> Oh! How could I forget these guys from Gossip Girl?
> 
> Ed Westwick. ♥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chace Crawford.



YES!


----------



## BabyPiglet

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Anthony Rapp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Lautner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucas Grabeel (LOVE this pic!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Jonas:


Haha, Taylor Lautner. Before he did Twilight, I was SHOCKED to find out he was playing Edward. Because all the picture I'd seen of him were from when he was much younger and he had a lot of weird spiky hair. 

But since Twilight, he's been gaining muscle for New Moon & everything, he's looking pretty darn good. I can't wait to see him all Jacob-fied.


----------



## disneychick2721

My boys. <3





Jason Mraz.





Nolan Gerard Funk.





James Roday.





probably more I cant think of.


----------



## HSMndLKfan92

I adore this kid.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

HSMndLKfan92 said:


> Yeah. He and Anthony Rapp were touring, performing RENT off Broadway. _Totally_ worth it. Though, Adam had short hair. I'm not a fan of the short hair, but I still adore his voice.


Rawr!

I'd faint if I saw Anthony. Literally. FAINT. (So would Kayla, lol)


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

Now for my strange taste in guys XD





Spencer Chamberlain





Phil Chamberlain





The Rev (Jimmy Sullivan)





Aaron Gillespie





Max Green





Brandon Saller

Yes, these are all musicians XD


----------



## BabyPiglet

Zarchary Levi (Chuck Bartowski from...Chuck.)






Carlos Bernard (Tony Almeida from 24)






Keifer Sutherland (Jack Bauer from 24) Oh hell yes.  






Billy Burke (But NOT when he's playing Charlie on Twilight. It's weird to think of Charlie as attractive.)






David Boreanaz (Seeley Booth on Bones) He's great if I'm in that hunky, military kind of guy mood.






-sigh- I love men.


----------



## Ms.Squeakers

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> Now for my strange taste in guys XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spencer Chamberlain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phil Chamberlain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rev (Jimmy Sullivan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Gillespie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandon Saller
> 
> Yes, these are all musicians XD





I always wanted to ask you if your name was Mrs.Chamberlain from the star "Richard Chamberlain" and i always wanted to say 'you know hes gay right?" but now i understand who "chamberlain" is ...  


Richard Chamberlain is awesomeness in a can


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

Ms.Squeakers said:


> I always wanted to ask you if your name was Mrs.Chamberlain from the star "Richard Chamberlain" and i always wanted to say 'you know hes gay right?" but now i understand who "chamberlain" is ...
> 
> 
> Richard Chamberlain is awesomeness in a can



XDDD I didn't even know that Richard Chamberlain existed until... just now


----------



## My Wild Love




----------



## Axel

I like...older men? I dunno. A lot of people I know don't like guys older than like...25 as a general rule. To me, a guy loses a bit of his appeal if he's too young.

So.

Alan Cumming. He's Scottish. 'Nuff said.





Christophe Mae. He's French.





Daniel Craig. He's British.





David Duchovny. Even now. I think it's the eyes.





David Tennant. He's British like Mr. Craig.





Edward Norton. Mmmm. Hulk.





George Eads. Mmmmm. Nicky.





James Roday. Seriously. He's one of the more gorgeous men on the planet.





Jensen Ackles. Dean Winchester could save me from a demon anyday.





Joe Flanigan. It's the puppy eyes.





John Barrowman. I love a man who can sing.





Justin Bartha. Riley Poole FTW.





Matt Damon and Heath Ledger. Two of my favourite boys.





Michael Weatherly. It's the shirt. It's just so awesome.





Misha Collins. Sexiest. Angel. Evar. Castiel is so BA.





Nathan Fillion. He's just so...full of win.





Peter Facinelli. Screw Edward. I want his dad!





Robert Downey Jr. In all seriousness, I consider him one of the sexiest people alive today.





Sean Maher. Just...woobie.





yeah. that's my list.


----------



## Vannah

Patrick Dempsy, but not Grey's Anatomy-fied.





Matt Prokop





Cam Gigandet





Argiris Karras





Evan Williams





Samuel Earle


----------



## HouseMD1120

Jack Johnson






Chace Crawford





Chad Michael Murray





All The Hanson Brothers, especially Taylor and Zac (they are the 2 nearest the front)


----------



## Axel

BabyPiglet said:


> Carlos Bernard (Tony Almeida from 24)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keifer Sutherland (Jack Bauer from 24) Oh hell yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Boreanaz (Seeley Booth on Bones) He's great if I'm in that hunky, military kind of guy mood.



Really? Those three?

I agree whole heartedly.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Kevin Jonas





Brendon Urie





Chap Sitque





Zacky Vengeance





Adam Lambert


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> Now for my strange taste in guys XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spencer Chamberlain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phil Chamberlain



Whcih one are you married to, Kacy?


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

Axel said:


> I like...older men? I dunno. A lot of people I know don't like guys older than like...25 as a general rule. To me, a guy loses a bit of his appeal if he's too young.



On my list of guys that I posted only one of them is under 25 XD


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

nerdylightbulb said:


> Whcih one are you married to, Kacy?



Both of them XD No... Just Spencer


----------



## Axel

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> On my list of guys that I posted only one of them is under 25 XD



A lot of the girls on here seem to like older guys. But a ton of the girls at my school refuse to consider a guy over 25. It's crazy!


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

Axel said:


> A lot of the girls on here seem to like older guys. But a ton of the girls at my school refuse to consider a guy over 25. It's crazy!



A lot of girls at my school refuse to consider guys with any amount of hair XD


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> Both of them XD No... Just Spencer



Orly? I thought you married Phil in the secret ceremony by the beach...?


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

nerdylightbulb said:


> Orly? I thought you married Phil in the secret ceremony by the beach...?



Shhh!!!!! No one's supposed to know!!!


----------



## ♥Ariel♥

Hollywoodhaha said:


> What celebrity boy/man do you find cute/hot?
> *
> SHOW A PICTURE IF YOU CAN!*
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I could seriously stare at Taylor Lautner forever..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo credit goes to Twilight Singapore website. i have edited the photo to protect her privacy even if she posted it on a huge fansite



that picture is beyond hott!  like you dont understand...there are no words to describe this bueaty


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> Shhh!!!!! No one's supposed to know!!!



Is that why it was a _secret_ ceremony...


----------



## Jasmine45

AND TOM DELONGE


----------



## Axel

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> A lot of girls at my school refuse to consider guys with any amount of hair XD



Guys with longish hair are difficult for me. Personally, it takes a certain kind of guy to be able to pull off anything longer than like...say, 3 or 4 inches. Some guys can do it and do it well. Others....well...they just look bad doing it.

But really. Great hair is the foundation of any good man's look.


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

GOODNESS.
YES.
Peter Facinelli


----------



## Axel

Hollywoodhaha said:


> GOODNESS.
> YES.
> Peter Facinelli



Gotta love him. You just gotta.


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

nerdylightbulb said:


> Is that why it was a _secret_ ceremony...



...Maybeh...



Axel said:


> Guys with longish hair are difficult for me. Personally, it takes a certain kind of guy to be able to pull off anything longer than like...say, 3 or 4 inches. Some guys can do it and do it well. Others....well...they just look bad doing it.
> 
> But really. Great hair is the foundation of any good man's look.



I love long hair on guys XD But some guys need short hair


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

I feel like I killed the thread XDDDD





Craig Mabbitt





Shaun White


----------



## Ms.Squeakers

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> XDDD I didn't even know that Richard Chamberlain existed until... just now



 
XD

Yeah, he was in the thornbirds and fell deeply in love with maggie, god hes like..ridikerously cute though...kinda.

Like..
he looks like he had plastic surgery..before plastic surgery was even around.

No joke, his face...he looks like he could be a ken doll. Its really weird.






and camera never seems to quite capture it.

but if you ever see the thornbirds youll know exactly what i mean


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

Ms.Squeakers said:


> XD
> 
> Yeah, he was in the thornbirds and fell deeply in love with maggie, god hes like..ridikerously cute though...kinda.
> 
> Like..
> he looks like he had plastic surgery..before plastic surgery was even around.
> 
> No joke, his face...he looks like he could be a ken doll. Its really weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and camera never seems to quite capture it.
> 
> but if you ever see the thornbirds youll know exactly what i mean



He has like... flawless skin


----------



## Ms.Squeakers

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> He has like... flawless skin



Yeah its really weird, and kinda creepy.

He can be ridikerously cute but..sometimes hes just really creepy looking


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Robert of course!


----------



## BabyPiglet

Axel said:


> I like...older men? I dunno. A lot of people I know don't like guys older than like...25 as a general rule. To me, a guy loses a bit of his appeal if he's too young.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah. that's my list.


OH YUMYUMYUM. Me & you, we know us some guys. 

I do like older guys as well, they're a little scruffy, like they're really lived life. Ya know? All the youngin's are all hairless and pasty. xD 


HouseMD1120 said:


> Jack Johnson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chace Crawford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chad Michael Murray


I could have me some of these _anyday. _


Axel said:


> Really? Those three?
> 
> I agree whole heartedly.


Oh hell yes. Maybe it's the gun that makes them so damn sexy. 

They can totally arrest me anyday.  


Axel said:


> Guys with longish hair are difficult for me. Personally, it takes a certain kind of guy to be able to pull off anything longer than like...say, 3 or 4 inches. Some guys can do it and do it well. Others....well...they just look bad doing it.
> 
> But really. Great hair is the foundation of any good man's look.


I totally and completely agree. Good hair that you can run your fingers through...yumyum. 


disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Robert of course!


 Him at the Oscars was amazing. I love how he finally decided to take a bath or something, because he was sah-moking. And when they showed him behind Mickey Rourke, he had this look on his face like he wanted to eat someone. Totally sexy. 

Uhm yeah. I really like this thread.


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/thetheusedused.jpg


http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/bertmccracken.jpg
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/berttt.png
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/mccracken.jpg

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/JephaHoward.jpg
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/jepha.jpg

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/quinn.jpg
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/morequinn.jpg
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/quinnallman.jpg
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/quinnallmanyay.jpg

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/BrandenSteineckert.jpg

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/DanWhitesides.jpg

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/JacobyShaddix.jpg

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/thealmost.jpg

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/zacky.jpg

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/tysonstevens.jpg

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/AdamGontiertdg.jpg
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/AdamGontier.jpg

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/gerard-way.jpg


Can't think of more...


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

Raven_the_Bird said:


> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/thetheusedused.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/bertmccracken.jpg
> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/berttt.png
> 
> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/JephaHoward.jpg
> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/jepha.jpg
> 
> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/quinn.jpg
> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/morequinn.jpg
> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/quinnallman.jpg
> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/quinnallmanyay.jpg
> 
> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/BrandenSteineckert.jpg
> 
> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/DanWhitesides.jpg
> 
> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/JacobyShaddix.jpg
> 
> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/thealmost.jpg
> 
> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/zacky.jpg
> 
> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/tysonstevens.jpg
> 
> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/AdamGontiertdg.jpg
> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/AdamGontier.jpg
> 
> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn64/fallingawayfromme13/gerard-way.jpg
> 
> 
> Can't think of more...




I LOVE Aaron Gillespie


----------



## bananda

brandon breemer, aka owen knight from bold and the beautiful. oh my. he is hot.


----------



## cindys_castle2011

Keith Uhhhh-ban, is definitely the cutest Australian!

Gary Allan, whooaa baby, thats one fine 39 year old 





Brian Williams from MSNBC. (can't find a picture ) 
gosh, that may sound weird. I've had a little school girl crush on him since as long as can remember.


----------



## chisnpeke

Brandon Flowers





Leonardo DiCaprio





Johnny Depp





Orlando Bloom





Heath Ledger





Robert Downey, Jr.


----------



## HouseMD1120

Axel said:


> James Roday. Seriously. He's one of the more gorgeous men on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Bartha. Riley Poole FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Facinelli. Screw Edward. I want his dad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Maher. Just...woobie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah. that's my list.



 

GASP! I forgot Cam Gigandet!!!





And Jason Gray Stanford


----------



## CrazyChik

I will get pictures but here goes:

Brendon Urie
Ryan Ross
Chace Crawford
James Hook
Shane Williams
Mike Phillips
Leigh Halfpenny
Lee Byrns

The last five are all off the welsh rugby squad.
xD


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

Taylor Lautner
Peter Facinelli
JOHNNY DEPP
Cam Gigandet


----------



## i<3castawaycay123

Nick Jonas (so so so so so gorgeous)
http://www.celebrity-sunglasses-finder.com/image-files/nick_jonas2.gif

Josh Hutcherson mmmmmmm
http://www.freewebs.com/joshhutcherson4u/JoshHutcherson.jpg

The guy on the far right (what the heck is his name???)
http://blog.cleveland.com/pdextra/large_rascal.jpg

Jake T Austin
http://www.tvsa.co.za/actorimages/7949_austin_jake_t.jpg

William Mosely
http://lemondenarnia0607.oldiblog.com/sites/images/articles/383/article_383483.jpg

I may be the girl on here who likes guys somewhat my age


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


> I will get pictures but here goes:
> 
> Brendon Urie
> Ryan Ross
> Chace Crawford
> James Hook
> Shane Williams
> Mike Phillips
> Leigh Halfpenny
> Lee Byrns
> 
> *The last five are all off the welsh rugby squad*.
> xD



 
Anyway.

Christian Bale.





Adam Levine.





Michael Cera.





James Lafferty.





Kelly Jones.





Jim Sturgess.





James Marsden.





Leigh Halfpenny.





Shane Williams.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Danny from The Script   
Chace Crawford
Zac Efron

Can't think of anymore..


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Disney Princess Elli said:


> Danny from The Script
> Chace Crawford
> Zac Efron
> 
> Can't think of anymore..


Oh I forgot.. like all the guys from Smallville aswell


----------



## imabrat

Can I just say, David Muir from ABC News is a hottie too.


----------



## CrazyChik

Lee Byrne:





James Hook:





Mike Phillips:


----------



## imabrat

CrazyChik said:


> Lee Byrne:
> 
> 
> James Hook:
> 
> 
> Mike Phillips:



OMG. WHERE?!?!?! have these boys been all my life?
#2 looks like Frankie Lamps from Chelsea.


----------



## CrazyChik

imabrat said:


> OMG. WHERE?!?!?! have these boys been all my life?
> #2 looks like Frankie Lamps from Chelsea.



On the welsh rugby squad  
That's an insult lmfao.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Drew Fuller (Trevor LeBlanc on Army Wives.) But only when he was that military haircut going on. I hate him with long hair.


----------



## Axel

imabrat said:


> *OMG. WHERE?!?!?! have these boys been all my life?*
> #2 looks like Frankie Lamps from Chelsea.



Didn't you know some of the hottest men ever play rugby?!

I thought everyone knew that...


----------



## Pearls

My Wild Love said:


>



i second this x 1000000


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

ok this is not a good picture coz like photobucket didn't have any..

Danny from The Script:


----------



## 3mtn-kate

Ok I have a thing for Older guys...and a few younger ones too though...
Men just rock lol

Hugh Laurie...*drools*





Johnny Depp *I think he's one of those guys that just gets better and better as he gets older*





Gene Kelly *ok...so he's dead, but he's still gorgeoussss*





Jackson Rathbone *oh just look at his eyessss*







i also agree with like 20 already on here


----------



## BabyPiglet

3mtn-kate said:


> Ok I have a thing for Older guys...and a few younger ones too though...
> Men just rock lol
> 
> Hugh Laurie...*drools*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp *I think he's one of those guys that just gets better and better as he gets older*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gene Kelly *ok...so he's dead, but he's still gorgeoussss*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson Rathbone *oh just look at his eyessss*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also agree with like 20 already on here


Lol, I wanted to post a picture of Jackson, but I couldn't find any good recent ones. 

In all the pictures he looked like that same old kid from Disney 411. He was such a dork back then, lmao. 

I liked Jasper-fied Jackson.


----------



## princesskelz

Taylor Launter





Heath Ledger





Johnny Depp





Dan Radcliffe





Tokio Hotel





Seether


----------



## disneychick2721

Smiley.Socks said:


> Adam Levine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Sturgess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Marsden.



ditto.

more:

Ashton Kutcher





Johnny Depp





Leonardo Dicaprio


----------



## PrincessBetsy

Johnny Depp of course!


----------



## BabyPiglet

From some of my favorite romance films. 

Ryan Gosling 






Matthew Macfyedan & Simon Woods 






Come to mama.


----------



## 3mtn-kate

princesskelz said:


> Taylor Launter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heath Ledger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Radcliffe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tokio Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seether


----------



## goofysk8

MmMm, Robert Pattinson <3 He's gorgeous !





David Beckham.





Daniel Craig.





Pete Wentz

Johnny Knoxville is prettty hot  <3


----------



## TowerOfTerrorJunkie4

mines are.... 





Michael Weatherly from NCIS





gene kelly. even though he is dead he is beautiful





frank sintra. :]


----------



## StitchfansJr

goofysk8 said:


> MmMm, Robert Pattinson <3 He's gorgeous !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Beckham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Craig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pete Wentz*
> 
> Johnny Knoxville is prettty hot  <3








I forgot one more!
Travis Clark:


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

Still .. TAYLOR LAUTNER.


----------



## Princess victoria

Oh Geezzz
this'll take a while xD

Adam Lambert....He's my most recent crush :]





William Beckett...Of Course





Gabe Saporta





Pete Wentz






Christofer Drew Ingel (he's not THAT well known...but he's pretty famous)





Of Course my dear boys Kevin, Nick, and Joe :]





Brendon Urie





Robert Pattinson





Taylor Lautner





Jim Sturgess





James Marsden





Jackson Rathbone





Alex Evans





Told you i had alot :]

There's several more....i'll edit when i think of them :]


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

StitchfansJr said:


> Travis Clark:



He is incredibly cute XD


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

I doubt anyone will agree aith me, but Taylor Lautner looks like James Smith from Underoath

James Smith:


----------



## acesupercoolme

Emile Hirsch:




Jimmy Page:




Gerard Way:




Julian Casablancas:




Daniel Craig:




Nick Valensi:




Adam Lazzara:




Dallas Green:






Now for YouTube celebs... this will be pretty long, youtubers are pretty hot.
I have to put videos for some since I can't find pictures.

Tom Milson:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gSJpeZslqo

MattG





Andrew Bravener:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdHjCUG4UWk

Philip Defranco




Michael Buckley:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com
/2176/2480021608_b6b74a3a0b.jpg?v=0
Nerimon:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5grBzXKKe_E

Both the vlogbrothers, John and Hank Green:
http://www.youtube.com/user/vlogbrothers

Johnny Durham:
http://www.youtube.com/user/JohnnyDurham19

All the 5 Awesome Gays:




Petrilude:
http://www.youtube.com/user/petrilude

Jon Lajoie:
http://www.youtube.com/user/jonlajoie

There's more, but I'm stopping now, I've already got to many.


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

acesupercoolme said:


> Emile Hirsch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerard Way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian Casablancas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Craig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Valensi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Lazzara:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for YouTube celebs... this will be pretty long, youtubers are pretty hot.
> I have to put videos for some since I can't find pictures.
> 
> Tom Milson:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gSJpeZslqo
> 
> MattG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Bravener:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdHjCUG4UWk
> 
> Philip Defranco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Buckley:
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com
> /2176/2480021608_b6b74a3a0b.jpg?v=0
> Nerimon:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5grBzXKKe_E
> 
> Both the vlogbrothers, John and Hank Green:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/vlogbrothers
> 
> Johnny Durham:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/JohnnyDurham19
> 
> All the 5 Awesome Gays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petrilude:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/petrilude
> 
> Jon Lajoie:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/jonlajoie
> 
> There's more, but I'm stopping now, I've already got to many.



I am assuming that by Dallas Green you mean the one from Alexisonfire/City and Colour? I think he's kinda scary looking XD


----------



## Raven_the_Bird

Adam Lazzara!

I forgot about him...and Jade Puget and Davey Havok. I can't think of anyone else, I don't feel like looking for pictures. Oh, and Johnny Depp, lol.


----------



## acesupercoolme

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> I am assuming that by Dallas Green you mean the one from Alexisonfire/City and Colour? I think he's kinda scary looking XD




Yeah, he's GORGEOUS!
And his voice is beautiful.
Not scary looking at all.


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

acesupercoolme said:


> Yeah, he's GORGEOUS!
> And his voice is beautiful.
> Not scary looking at all.



I love his voice too XD Nut I am not too fond of his looks... He wears grandpa glasses XD


----------



## acesupercoolme

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> I love his voice too XD Nut I am not too fond of his looks... He wears grandpa glasses XD




What are you talking about?
Those glasses are sexy!
I don't think we're looking at the same person here lol.


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

acesupercoolme said:


> What are you talking about?
> Those glasses are sexy!
> I don't think we're looking at the same person here lol.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVaA81Gl9xM&feature=channel_page
^I was refering to his glaases in that video^ I love his glasses in the picture you posted


----------



## acesupercoolme

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVaA81Gl9xM&feature=channel_page
> ^I was refering to his glaases in that video^ I love his glasses in the picture you posted




OHHH okay, I thought you were talking about the black ones, I love those.


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> I doubt anyone will agree aith me, but Taylor Lautner looks like James Smith from Underoath
> 
> James Smith:



In a way he sort-of does.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


> Lee Byrne:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Hook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Phillips:



And Mike Phillips looks gorgeous in the first one of him! :]


disneychick2721 said:


> ditto.
> 
> more:
> 
> Ashton Kutcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonardo Dicaprio



Leonardo DiCaprio!
How can I forget him!


----------



## CrazyChik

Smiley.Socks said:


> And Mike Phillips looks gorgeous in the first one of him! :]



I know! I was like omfg when I first saw it! Dammit he is so hot, why did I give him to you?


----------



## chisnpeke

acesupercoolme said:


> Emile Hirsch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerard Way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian Casablancas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Craig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Valensi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Lazzara:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for YouTube celebs... this will be pretty long, youtubers are pretty hot.
> I have to put videos for some since I can't find pictures.
> 
> Tom Milson:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gSJpeZslqo
> 
> MattG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Bravener:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdHjCUG4UWk
> 
> Philip Defranco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Buckley:
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com
> /2176/2480021608_b6b74a3a0b.jpg?v=0
> Nerimon:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5grBzXKKe_E
> 
> Both the vlogbrothers, John and Hank Green:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/vlogbrothers
> 
> Johnny Durham:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/JohnnyDurham19
> 
> All the 5 Awesome Gays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petrilude:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/petrilude
> 
> Jon Lajoie:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/jonlajoie
> 
> There's more, but I'm stopping now, I've already got to many.



Emile Hirsch is hot.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


> I know! I was like omfg when I first saw it! Dammit he is so hot, why did I give him to you?



Because you wanted.. James Hook (ugh.), Shane Williams (*swoon*) and Gavin Henson (ick.)


----------



## K-Shong99

christian:




*it's the smirk*

jeff hardy:




*it's the hair*

randy orton:




*it's the bod*

wrestling is the only thing i watch on tv besides spongebob and the tudors...
so that is where my celeb crushes come from.


----------



## CrazyChik

Smiley.Socks said:


> Because you wanted.. James Hook (ugh.), Shane Williams (*swoon*) and Gavin Henson (ick.)



I'm giving up Henson!
I also had Lee Byrne 
You can keep Halfpenny but can I have Mikey?

(oh and I pointed out how hot shane williams is after seeing him in a suit watching the england wales game xD)


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


> I'm giving up Henson!
> I also had Lee Byrne
> You can keep Halfpenny but can I have Mikey?
> 
> (oh and I pointed out how hot shane williams is after seeing him in a suit watching the england wales game xD)



Henson doesn't deserve to be.. had!
We SHARED Lee Byrne, cause he's gay. xD
You can have Mikey then. My mother likes him too. -shudder-
That would just be weird.


----------



## CrazyChik

Smiley.Socks said:


> Henson doesn't deserve to be.. had!
> We SHARED Lee Byrne, cause he's gay. xD
> You can have Mikey then. My mother likes him too. -shudder-
> That would just be weird.



Yeh but then you gave him to me because he's gay.
xD
So I have Hookie, Mikey, Byrnes and Shane?
Woop woop.
And you just have Halfpenny.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


> Yeh but then you gave him to me because he's gay.
> xD
> So I have Hookie, Mikey, Byrnes and Shane?
> Woop woop.
> And you just have Halfpenny.



NO.
I have Shane and Halfpenny.
You have Hookie, Byrnes and I have a 10% share in your Mikey.
Duuuh.


----------



## CrazyChik

Smiley.Socks said:


> NO.
> I have Shane and Halfpenny.
> You have Hookie, Byrnes and I have a 10% share in your Mikey.
> Duuuh.



Omfg NO get off Shane! I pointed out his hotness! No no no you don't have shane!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


> Omfg NO get off Shane! I pointed out his hotness! No no no you don't have shane!



No chance.
I can't just have one. 
YES I HAVE SHANE. xD


----------



## DramaQueen

Here I go:
(havent read the thread so there might be repeats.) 





Emile Hirsch




Leo DiCaprio
(oooog beauty!)




Dev Patel
(aww so cuuuute!)




Stephen Merchant
(nerd crush)




Diego Luna
(mmm some delish latin flavour lol)




James Franco
(sooo basically the whole cast of MILK LOL)




John Krasinski




Ed Westwick




Adrien Brody




Robert Downey Jr.




Christian Bale


----------



## DramaQueen

BabyPiglet said:


> From some of my favorite romance films.
> 
> Ryan Gosling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come to mama.



OMG YESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

And I'd like to add to mine 





ELVIS!
I have the most amazing Elvis calendar but I cant find any of the pics online


----------



## CrazyChik

Smiley.Socks said:


> No chance.
> I can't just have one.
> YES I HAVE SHANE. xD



No way, nu-uh. NEVER.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


> No way, nu-uh. NEVER.



 
-shun-


----------



## alicewhitlock912

I think Jackson Rathbone is SOOOOOOO HOT


----------



## CrazyChik

Smiley.Socks said:


> -shun-



Excuse me when I said Shane Williams is hot you said ew isn't he thirty xD


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


> Excuse me when I said Shane Williams is hot you said ew isn't he thirty xD



No I never. I just said "Hold on. He's thirty. That's disgusting."
Not HE'S disgusting.
xD
D'you think we should stop spamming here with our useless posts? I don't think anyone else know's what we're on about!


----------



## Axel

DramaQueen said:


> Christian Bale



I love him! Even after his tirade.


----------



## CrazyChik

Smiley.Socks said:


> No I never. I just said "Hold on. He's thirty. That's disgusting."
> Not HE'S disgusting.
> xD
> D'you think we should stop spamming here with our useless posts? I don't think anyone else know's what we're on about!



We're just promoting the welsh rugby team xD


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Axel said:


> I love him! Even after his tirade.


I love him too. :-D
Plus, no one's perfect.  


CrazyChik said:


> We're just promoting the welsh rugby team xD



Haha. I bet google searches for Mike Phillips have shot up since this thread!


----------



## DramaQueen

Axel said:


> I love him! Even after his tirade.



I think I love him even more after that!!


----------



## CrazyChik

Smiley.Socks said:


> I love him too. :-D
> Plus, no one's perfect.
> 
> 
> Haha. I bet google searches for Mike Phillips have shot up since this thread!



For sure especially with my amazing first pic find! Damn though there is not a picture of his that doesn't make me melt! He's so damn tall for a scrum-half too.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


> For sure especially with my amazing first pic find! Damn though there is not a picture of his that doesn't make me melt! He's so damn tall for a scrum-half too.



He's too gorgeous.
But seriously, I fell in love with Stephen Jones's voice before the game.


----------



## CrazyChik

Smiley.Socks said:


> He's too gorgeous.
> But seriously, I fell in love with Stephen Jones's voice before the game.



I love Hookies voice myself! I have a shane accent lol. Oooh what aboot Mikey's voice?


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


> I love Hookies voice myself! I have a shane accent lol. Oooh what aboot Mikey's voice?



You said you had a Lee accent! Shane's voice and accent are both amazing :-D.. I don't know Mikey's voice.


----------



## CrazyChik

Smiley.Socks said:


> You said you had a Lee accent! Shane's voice and accent are both amazing :-D.. I don't know Mikey's voice.



It was Lee? Oh maybe it was xD
Didn't he talk after Scotland? He had his knee all bandaged and iced.


----------



## acesupercoolme

DramaQueen said:


> Here I go:
> (havent read the thread so there might be repeats.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emile Hirsch





Whoah.
I LOVE that picture of him!
He's sooooo gorgeous.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


> It was Lee? Oh maybe it was xD
> Didn't he talk after Scotland? He had his knee all bandaged and iced.



I'm sure you said Lee.
I'm youtubing now.


----------



## Axel

DramaQueen said:


> I think I love him even more after that!!



yeah....it was an awesome rant. and sometimes...a guy with a sailor's tongue is just plain hot.

Adding some men to the list:

John Cena. The muscles. The baby horse. It's all too cute and adorable.





Alan Tudyk. I love him so much.





Anderson Cooper. Hottest. News Anchor. Ever.





CM Punk. (Did I post one of him already?)





Chris Meloni....mmmmmmmm.....Eliot Stabler can arrest me anytime he wants.





Christian Cage. It's the swagger that gets me.





Criss Angel. No forty year old should be able to look this hot. Well...then again.





David Hewlett and Michael Shanks. Geek love galore!





Ed Quinn. I think it's the rubber duck that makes me love this shot so much.





Emmanuel Moire. Another French singer that has gorgeous eyes.





You guys get two more shots of James Roday just because I'm that much in love with him.








(on the right in this one)

Jason Momoa. It's the hair.





Jeffrey Donovan. He's a spy. Well...he plays one on TV. But he's still hot.





Jesse Spencer. He's an Aussie. That's enough explaination.





Jon Stewart. Cue the love of comedy.





Kavan Smith. Seriously. I love him. His character on Stargate: SG-1 and Stargate: Atlantis was much underapreciated.





Stephen Colbert. Because really....how can't you love him?





And finally.

Wentworth Miller. It's the eyes. Which you can't really see in this shot. But he's got a great body as well!


----------



## piratelover875

Jim Sturgess:





Robert Pattison:





Tom Sturridge:


----------



## chisnpeke

acesupercoolme said:


> Whoah.
> I LOVE that picture of him!
> He's sooooo gorgeous.



Have you seen Into the Wild? That's where I first saw Emile...he looked so good in it 

That picture of him is wonderful.


----------



## imabrat

piratelover875 said:


> Tom Sturridge:


Ohhh YEAHHH! Vanity Fair anyone? I'd melt into those baby blues.  


DramaQueen said:


> Dev Patel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Bale




     Dev Patel!
And HELLOOOOO BATMAN. Yummy!


----------



## DramaGirl

Neil Patrick Harris. So hot. (And funny, charming, witty, adorable.. )


----------



## Axel

a few more:

Jared Padalecki. So, I don't think he's as hot as Jensen Ackles, but they still make for one heck of a pair of brothers on Supernatural.





Giovanni Ribisi. I'm probably alone in this. None of my friends have heard of him.





Timothy Omundson. Cue my "nobody else I know thinks he's remotely attractive, but I love him anyway" guy.




He's the guy on the left...not the girl, BTW.

Also, adding to the NPH love above:

I love his partner's shirt in this one...that's really the only reason I posted it because it's a horrible shot of Neil himself.





and one more of him:





and lastly:

TR Knight and his partner are both absolutely adorably cute.


----------



## goofyandplutoluver

Not sure if he's considered a celeb but Michelle Davis makes my heart smile.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

I love Steve Carell 




Harrison Ford Yummy!




Love Matthew Mcfayden




James!!!McAvoy!!!




Daniel is a hunk!




Oh, Shane West!




The sexiest Man alive




Another one for good measure 




Vince Vaughn!
SO MANY MEN SO LITTLE TIME!


----------



## OneTreeHill

I posted a few earlier, but here are some more. EDIT: Gah, the pictures are being stupid! 

Michael Weatherly. 





Keifer Sutherland. 





Nick Wheeler from All American Rejects. 





Jackson Rathbone. 





Ed Westwick. 


Ryan Ross. 


William Beckett. 


Douglas Lee Poynter.  
(Yes, I know I put him on the other page, but he is just very attractive.)


----------



## life of the party

josh hutcherson


----------



## disney0208

I absolutly love robert pattinson!!!!!!!!!! and jasper in twilight!!


----------



## BandGeek911




----------



## Axel

BandGeek911 said:


>



That is an awesome shot of Mr. Bale. I must say. I love it.


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

Taylor Lautner
Ben Barnes
JOHNNY DEPP
James McAvoy!
Peter Facinelli
Cam Gigandet


----------



## ::Snow_White::

James McAvoy is a cutie.





Mhmmm. Drew Fuller.





Nerd time. Jim Parsons. He hair looks really grey in this picture.


----------



## BandGeek911

Axel said:


> That is an awesome shot of Mr. Bale. I must say. I love it.







It's probably my favorite pic of him


----------



## Princess victoria

goofyandplutoluver said:


> Not sure if he's considered a celeb but Michelle Davis makes my heart smile.



umm..i'm sorry to say but, dear mitchell is mine :]



oh and i forgot..
Ben Barnes :]


----------



## disney0208

<a href="http://photobucket.com/images/robert%20pattinson" target="_blank"><img src="http://i715.photobucket.com/albums/ww151/nalanisoccer/Robert_pattinson_3.jpg" border="0" alt="robert pattinson Pictures, Images and Photos"/></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com/images/robert%20pattinson" target="_blank"><img src="http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp190/FindStuff2/Best%20Images/Entertainment%20and%20Celebrities/Celebrities%20Adjusted/ROBERT-PATTINSON.jpg" border="0" alt="robert pattinson Pictures, Images and Photos"/></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com/images/robert%20pattinson" target="_blank"><img src="http://i419.photobucket.com/albums/pp273/TwIlGhT4EvEr/0E2K6KCA5IUQYHCA68EI94CA9FSK13CAJIS.jpg" border="0" alt="Robert Pattinson Pictures, Images and Photos"/></a>
his eyes are awseome!!!
Hes HOTTTTTTTT!!!!


<a href="http://photobucket.com/images/jasper%20twilight" target="_blank"><img src="http://i715.photobucket.com/albums/ww158/XxHollywoodxXxUndeadxX/Twilight-Icons-Jasper-03.jpg" border="0" alt="jasper HOTT Pictures, Images and Photos"/></a>

Jasper Hale!!!


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

Princess victoria said:


> Ben Barnes :]




Hellooo ..


----------



## Axel

Clay Buchholz. He's a Red Sox pitcher. I've met him...





Jacoby Ellsbury. He's a center fielder. Haven't met him...


----------



## StitchfansJr

edit
wrong thread.


----------



## My Wild Love

Axel said:


> Clay Buchholz. He's a Red Sox pitcher. I've met him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacoby Ellsbury. He's a center fielder. Haven't met him...



What about Beckett?
I think he is a nice piece of man!


----------



## life of the party

i love this thread


----------



## Axel

My Wild Love said:


> What about Beckett?
> I think he is a nice piece of man!



Oh, yes. Mr. Beckett can have a bit of love, too. But Mr. Papelbon has the best legs.

and adding...

Dominic Monaghan. Yes, he was a hobbit.





Elijah Wood. Another hobbit.





Viggo Mortensen. But, he has to have long hair. He looks kinda creepy with a short cut.





Brad Pitt and George Clooney. How has nobody mentioned either of them yet?!





Eric Szmanda. This man has worn a skirt in a Marilyn Manson music video. Major props.


----------



## metsluva57

David Wright <3-


----------



## BabyPiglet

I can't believe I haven't mentioned him before. Hugh. Freaking. Grant. 






John Krazinski






Dominic Monaghan






Wentworth Miller. Look at those eyes! 






George Clooney. Classic.


----------



## DramaQueen

GOD I LOVE THIS THREAD.
I LOVE MEN!!!!

How about this hot piece:




John Stamos (aka the always delish Uncle Jesse)

(been watching alot of full house lately--he seems to get sexier every episode!)


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Axel said:


> Eric Szmanda. This man has worn a skirt in a Marilyn Manson music video. Major props.



That's a really cute picture of Eric.  






Wilson Jermaine Heredia.
His voice is amazing.


----------



## StitchfansJr

DramaQueen said:


> GOD I LOVE THIS THREAD.
> I LOVE MEN!!!!
> 
> How about this hot piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Stamos (aka the always delish Uncle Jesse)
> 
> (been watching alot of full house lately--he seems to get sexier every episode!)





::Snow_White:: said:


> That's a really cute picture of Eric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson Jermaine Heredia.
> His voice is amazing.


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

DramaQueen said:


> GOD I LOVE THIS THREAD.
> I LOVE MEN!!!!
> 
> How about this hot piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Stamos (aka the always delish Uncle Jesse)
> 
> (been watching alot of full house lately--he seems to get sexier every episode!)





Thanks


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

DramaQueen said:


> GOD I LOVE THIS THREAD.
> I LOVE MEN!!!!
> 
> How about this hot piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Stamos (aka the always delish Uncle Jesse)
> 
> (been watching alot of full house lately--he seems to get sexier every episode!)


I totally agree!!! Who is that in your siggy? It looks like Kate Winslet...love her!



BabyPiglet said:


> I can't believe I haven't mentioned him before. Hugh. Freaking. Grant.


OME I just saw Music and Lyrics, Two Weeks Notice, and Nine Months... he is so freaking sexy!


----------



## ~Serenity~

Axel said:


> Nathan Fillion. He's just so...full of win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Facinelli. Screw Edward. I want his dad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Downey Jr. In all seriousness, I consider him one of the sexiest people alive today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Maher. Just...woobie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah. that's my list.




Do you happen to watch Firefly? Because Sean and Nathan are both from it, and I agree they're both gorgeous.

Actually all the ones left in that quote are. XD

You all posted a lot of beauties but you missed a couple.
Like:

Zachary Quinto, dudes amazingly handsome.





And Milo too.


----------



## BandGeek911

mmm, I love this thread


----------



## imabrat

Mmmmmmmmm. You can give me some Ryan Gosling ANY DAY!


----------



## BandGeek911

imabrat said:


> Mmmmmmmmm. You can give me some Ryan Gosling ANY DAY!



AGREED.


----------



## disneychick2721

Milo Ventimiglia.








two pictures cause hes gorgeous.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> I doubt anyone will agree aith me, but Taylor Lautner looks like James Smith from Underoath
> 
> James Smith:



I forgot to put James on my list lol.


----------



## ~Serenity~

disneychick2721 said:


> Milo Ventimiglia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two pictures cause hes gorgeous.



He is indeed. Him and Zachary Quinto make Heroes beautiful.


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

disneychick2721 said:


> Milo Ventimiglia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two pictures cause hes gorgeous.



I forgot all about him ! I used to be in love with him


----------



## BabyPiglet

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> OME I just saw Music and Lyrics, Two Weeks Notice, and Nine Months... he is so freaking sexy!


YES! I've been on a Music and Lyrics/Bridget Jones' Diary watching rampage lately. 

He's got that whole sarcastic, funny, sexy, just right amount of cockiness thing going on. 


~Serenity~ said:


> Do you happen to watch Firefly? Because Sean and Nathan are both from it, and I agree they're both gorgeous.
> 
> Actually all the ones left in that quote are. XD
> 
> You all posted a lot of beauties but you missed a couple.
> Like:
> 
> Zachary Quinto, dudes amazingly handsome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Milo too.


OF COURSE! How could I forget the rest of my lovely Heroes cast? 

Especially when he was in 'Ireland', 'Peter' was just...amazingly hot. 

And well, I'll take me some badass, conflicted Sylar (Zachary) anyday.


----------



## BandGeek911

This thread is delicious.

I also have a secret crush on the Taps team


----------



## Axel

~Serenity~ said:


> Do you happen to watch Firefly? Because Sean and Nathan are both from it, and I agree they're both gorgeous.
> 
> Actually all the ones left in that quote are. XD



Haha. Yes, I watch Firefly. I own it on DVD. I have the movie. I worship at the Altar of Whedon. 

I even have a tiny crush on Adam Baldwin and the guy that played Badger.

And we're adding:

Kenny Chesney. I love him and his music soooo much. He can whisk me off to the islands anytime.





Matthew Fox. If I thought I could wrap my brain around what was happening on Lost, I'd still be watching. I didn't stop for lack of pretty.





Ben Affleck. Where is the love for him? Has anybody mentioned him yet?





James Roday. I know, I'm spamming everybody with pictures of him. But I just love him so much!!!





Finally, I'm just gonna go with the entire cast of The Big Bang Theory. I debated over posting just one or two...and then I decided that they were all pretty. Although, Johnny Galecki can have the worst hair sometimes.





Haaaaaaave you met the cast of How I Met Your Mother?





Zach Braff. He can be douchey sometimes...but he's still pretty.


----------



## Ms.Squeakers

BandGeek911 said:


> This thread is delicious.
> 
> I also have a secret crush on the Taps team



Mmmmmmm
got that right!!

   

Grant is so delicious, everytime he mentions the word "Wife" or "kids" i wimper  

Steve is a cutie pie

Tango is just..mysteriously cute

and Jason...i cant think of how i'd describe Jason  

I cant wait! GH is coming back on March 11!! *Squeals*


----------



## PosessedEeyore

goofyandplutoluver said:


> Not sure if he's considered a celeb but Michelle Davis makes my heart smile.



%^&(%$&*(%&()$#^)#$^!!!

*squeels*


----------



## disneychick2721

~Serenity~ said:


> Do you happen to watch Firefly? Because Sean and Nathan are both from it, and I agree they're both gorgeous.
> 
> Actually all the ones left in that quote are. XD
> 
> You all posted a lot of beauties but you missed a couple.
> Like:
> 
> Zachary Quinto, dudes amazingly handsome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Milo too.





Axel said:


> James Roday. I know, I'm spamming everybody with pictures of him. But I just love him so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zach Braff. He can be douchey sometimes...but he's still pretty.




<33333


----------



## BandGeek911

Ms.Squeakers said:


> Mmmmmmm
> got that right!!
> 
> 
> 
> Grant is so delicious, everytime he mentions the word "Wife" or "kids" i wimper
> 
> Steve is a cutie pie
> 
> Tango is just..mysteriously cute
> 
> and Jason...i cant think of how i'd describe Jason
> 
> I cant wait! GH is coming back on March 11!! *Squeals*



OMG YAY THATS SO SOON!  
i have something to look forward too now!!
and now I don't have to watch episodes on youtube to satisfy my ghost hunters addiciton!


----------



## ~Serenity~

BabyPiglet said:


> YES! I've been on a Music and Lyrics/Bridget Jones' Diary watching rampage lately.
> 
> He's got that whole sarcastic, funny, sexy, just right amount of cockiness thing going on.
> 
> OF COURSE! How could I forget the rest of my lovely Heroes cast?
> 
> Especially when he was in 'Ireland', 'Peter' was just...amazingly hot.
> 
> And well, I'll take me some badass, conflicted Sylar (Zachary) anyday.



I know! Mr. Serial Killer one minute and Daddy of the Year the next.

Who else thought daddy sylar was adorable?

I can't help ma'self.  





Plus! this guy, I mean he's got no relation to heroes he's just pretty.


----------



## disneychick2721

~Serenity~ said:


> I know! Mr. Serial Killer one minute and Daddy of the Year the next.
> 
> Who else thought daddy sylar was adorable?
> 
> I can't help ma'self.



Aw I thought he was adorable when he was a good guy. xD


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

ok i found another pic..
photobucket sucks for pics!

Danny from The Script:


----------



## BabyPiglet

~Serenity~ said:


> I know! Mr. Serial Killer one minute and Daddy of the Year the next.
> 
> Who else thought daddy sylar was adorable?
> 
> I can't help ma'self.


I definitely loved him as a daddy and good guy. I really wished he hadn't gone psycho and killed Elle. But I guess that's just who he is. He's all conflicted 24/7. 

On the other hand, if he was good, he might get really boring.


----------



## ~Serenity~

disneychick2721 said:


> Aw I thought he was adorable when he was a good guy. xD



*I know! He was.
Especially when Elle saved him from killing himself and they were friends. Then she made him crazy....
*


BabyPiglet said:


> I definitely loved him as a daddy and good guy. I really wished he hadn't gone psycho and killed Elle. But I guess that's just who he is. He's all conflicted 24/7.
> 
> On the other hand, if he was good, he might get really boring.



*I know, I was SO angry when he killed Elle.
He can't help it though, it's extremely hard to control his power.

He'd never be boring, not to me at least, he's too pretty for that. XD*


----------



## Ms.Squeakers

*MICHAEL VARTAN
MICHAEL VARTAN
MICHAEL FRIGGON VARTAN.*






Mmm....


----------



## BabyPiglet

Ms.Squeakers said:


> *MICHAEL VARTAN
> MICHAEL VARTAN
> MICHAEL FRIGGON VARTAN.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm....


BOOM. Already said him, thankyouverymuch. So I get dibs.


----------



## Ms.Squeakers

BabyPiglet said:


> BOOM. Already said him, thankyouverymuch. So I get dibs.



You did!?
AND I MISSED IT!?

*gasps*

Gotta love Vartan 
 

Oh well!
Extra pictures of him really cant hurt...


----------



## Axel

We're watching _Swing Kids_ in my Holocaust class and it's got two of my favourite boys in it!

Christian Bale (l) and Robert Sean Leonard (r). It's such an old shot of them! They both seem so much younger, even though this is only from 1993!





and just RSL...





and....I can't believe I didn't think of him earlier...

Paul Bettany.




He's got the voice of heaven...I mean, he must if it's good enough for Tony Stark to use as his HOUSE! This is JARVIS, we're talking about here!


----------



## EltonJohnFan

elton of course  




and Woody Allen for his sense of humor!


----------



## Jasmine45

william eugene beckett freaking jr.





only saying this again so i could have a reason to post this picture.
omggggggggg


----------



## KidGoofy

Do future celebs count? Because if so there is this awesome person named Tom Weigel...dont know if you heard of him or not but he is HOTTT!!!!!


yes Weigel is my last name


----------



## chisnpeke

Disney Princess Elli said:


> ok i found another pic..
> photobucket sucks for pics!
> 
> Danny from The Script:



Yes! I was going to come and post about him. He's hot.

I was watching the video for Thinking of You by Katy Perry and the guy who plays her boyfriend/husband that died is named Matt Dallas. I think he looks so hot in that video. He's in the show Kyle XY


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Jasmine45 said:


> william eugene beckett freaking jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only saying this again so i could have a reason to post this picture.
> omggggggggg



@#$@%#!%#%^#$^$^#%
THAT IS THR HOTTEST FRICKEN PICTURE ON THE PLANET
sooo printing that out for the the cover for my binder 
now ill be high on william beckett in math class xD


----------



## My Wild Love

My boo =[


----------



## Jasmine45

PosessedEeyore said:


> @#$@%#!%#%^#$^$^#%
> THAT IS THR HOTTEST FRICKEN PICTURE ON THE PLANET
> sooo printing that out for the the cover for my binder
> now ill be high on william beckett in math class xD



ikr?!?!?!?!!?
hahaha i love how he knows he's gorgeous


----------



## KidGoofy

Here's a picture of him if you want a better look...dont mind the hair, its much cooler in person...lol

And if you are wondering why I do this...its because I find it enjoyable


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Jasmine45 said:


> ikr?!?!?!?!!?
> hahaha i love how he knows he's gorgeous



!#@$*@%*@#%#
i sent that to my friend. and she told me her socks are more gorgeous than him. total lie. but im glad, because i get to enjoy more  
the funniest thing ever is... people know me too well, and bring him into any conversation we ever have. i dont mind it


----------



## AbsoluteAwesome1

billbex.




mitchell davis.




james mcavoy.




jim morrison.




and guy ripley.

And OMG *drool* to the Billvy pic on the last page


----------



## RaggedyAnnPrincess

^^ This guy!


----------



## Tinkerbell94

DAVID ARCHULETA!!!!!!    
NATHAN KRESS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Serenity~

Here are a few more.

Charlie(the guy on the right), from NUMB3RS.





Brendan Hines, is he adorable or what. I just can't resist the curls.





And just because he's gorgeous and I can't help myself 
Zachary Quinto again. =D (He's truly beautiful in this picture.)


----------



## XxDaniellexX

Zac Efron 
Rob Patterson 
Taylor Lautner
Chase Crawford
David Tennent
Joe and Nick Jonas


----------



## petey's sweetie

Ashton Kutcher




Tyson Ritter







Theres more


----------



## I Am What I Am

My boys, of course:  

Nick Jonas:






Joe Jonas:






Kevin Jonas:





(sorry it's so big)

Topher grace (Eric Foreman from That 70s Show)





EDIT: I almost forgot!

William Beckett:


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

AbsoluteAwesome1 said:


> billbex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mitchell davis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james mcavoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jim morrison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and guy ripley.
> 
> And OMG *drool* to the Billvy pic on the last page



_Seriously way hot picture of James Mcavoy!_


----------



## ~Serenity~

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> _Seriously way hot picture of James Mcavoy!_



Seconded.
His eyes are gorgeous in that picture. (And all the time to be perfectly honest.)


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Christian Bale.





James Lafferty.





James Marsden.





Kelly Jones.





Adam Zandani.


----------



## DramaQueen

reppin' my home city montreal with JAY BARUCHEL 






(any Canadians remember him from PMK??? he's so gawwgeous now. )


----------



## CrazyChik




----------



## acesupercoolme

AbsoluteAwesome1 said:


> billbex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mitchell davis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james mcavoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jim morrison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and guy ripley.
> 
> And OMG *drool* to the Billvy pic on the last page




That first guy is hot.
And Jim Morrison is too of course.





DramaQueen said:


> reppin' my home city montreal with JAY BARUCHEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (any Canadians remember him from PMK??? he's so gawwgeous now. )





WHOAH!
I didn't recognize him until I read the name.
He looks soooo different!
I loved PMK, that was a good show.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


>



How can I forget Mike?
xD
And Shane, Lee, Hookies legs, Leigh Halfpenny aaaaannnd. tom shanklin. :xD


----------



## CrazyChik

Smiley.Socks said:


> How can I forget Mike?
> xD
> And Shane, Lee, Hookies legs, Leigh Halfpenny aaaaannnd. tom shanklin. :xD







Hookie.




Pencey




Lee Byrne.

And omg yes yum Shanklin, where is that half-naked photo again?
xD


----------



## Smiley.Socks

CrazyChik said:


> Hookie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pencey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Byrne.
> 
> And omg yes yum Shanklin, where is that half-naked photo again?
> xD



Hmm, they're okay.
But come on, Shanklin is a BEAST!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Kyle Gallner.




Kind of a bad photo, they don't have any good ones.
I think it blossomed from my nerdlove of CSI: NY.
I don't know. His face is really unique and I like it.

He's in kid in haunting in connecticut that came out today. I want to go see it but it'll probably freak me out...Lol.


----------



## CrazyChik

Smiley.Socks said:


> Hmm, they're okay.
> But come on, Shanklin is a BEAST!



Mmm yes screw the rest of them (oh willingly ) I want Shanklin.


----------



## sexymickey

JOE JONAS !!!!!!! NICK JONAS IN MY FRIENDS EYES BUT TO ME JOE JONAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HES MINE


----------



## Axel

Jensen Ackles deserves far more love than he gets.


----------



## Axel

Keep this thread going! Bring on the pretty!
















Paul Rudd also deserves much love.


----------



## EltonJohnFan

:





Ms.Squeakers said:


> Ive always had a crush on matthew broderick...for some weird reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (so of course the shower scene in Ferris bueller ALWAYS makes my day)
> and freddie mercury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy dangggflabbit i love him.


 Freddie's awesome


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Axel said:


> Keep this thread going! Bring on the pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Rudd also deserves much love.


----------



## DramaQueen

Axel said:


> Keep this thread going! Bring on the pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Rudd also deserves much love.



mmmm oui oui!!
he is sooo amazing.
I Love You Man is by far the most HILARIOUS movie I have seen in a loooong time. It had me LOLing the WHOLE time. 
Paul Rudd is pricelss.

Also Jensen Ackles = YES PLS. looove him. 


I have a new obsession:
Hunter Parrish (from Weeds...anyone watch it?? It's fantastic!) 





he's so cuuuuute.


----------



## Axel

DramaQueen said:


> mmmm oui oui!!
> he is sooo amazing.
> I Love You Man is by far the most HILARIOUS movie I have seen in a loooong time. It had me LOLing the WHOLE time.
> Paul Rudd is pricelss.
> 
> Also Jensen Ackles = YES PLS. looove him.



I HAVEN'T SEEN THAT YET!!! I want to see it soooo badly, though! I might go this weekend. Have you see Role Models?!


----------



## DramaQueen

Axel said:


> I HAVEN'T SEEN THAT YET!!! I want to see it soooo badly, though! I might go this weekend. Have you see Role Models?!



HAHA! YESSS!! I have and I LOVED it. Sooooo frigging hilarious (+ love me some seann william scott also! hahaha) And I have to say--I laughed even HARDER in ILYMan!!!!!!!! GO SEE IT! I almost cried laughing!


----------



## disney100666

Alex Noyes. 





Kris Allen.





Leonardo DiCaprio.





Jonathon Papelbon.


----------



## Axel

DramaQueen said:


> HAHA! YESSS!! I have and I LOVED it. Sooooo frigging hilarious (+ love me some seann william scott also! hahaha) And I have to say--I laughed even HARDER in ILYMan!!!!!!!! GO SEE IT! I almost cried laughing!



Do you know what I had for breakfast? AND for lunch?!


----------



## DramaQueen

Axel said:


> Do you know what I had for breakfast? AND for lunch?!



ROTFL.
'don't try to BS a BSer!'


----------



## diva122094

no picture right now, but CHACE CRAWFORD! i am in freaking love with him!


----------



## Jasmine45

..what a hottay!


----------



## minniesBFF

BandGeek911 said:


> This thread is delicious.
> 
> I also have a secret crush on the Taps team



oh my goodness.  Where were you when I made my ghost hunters thread?!? xD

Those guys are so adorable!





Nicholas Braun is such a hottie.  He has gorgeous eyes.  If you don't know who he is, he was in that Minute Men movie on disney channel.  And he was in Sky High.  He played the dude with the bleach blond hair. xD





Andy Samberg :]





Matt Dallas.  He is gorgeous. 





Seth Meyers and Will Forte from SNL.  I love those guys.





Gene Kelly was a very attractive man.  And a great dancer. :]





oh my, James Franco.  I love this guy so much.

my list goes on and on...oh wait!




can't forget this guy.


----------



## XxDaniellexX

my friend likes DAVID TENNANT

does anyone else think hes fit??


----------



## pigletgirl

babypiglet said:


> i can't believe i haven't mentioned him before. Hugh. Freaking. Grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john krazinski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dominic monaghan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wentworth miller. Look at those eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> george clooney. Classic.



agreed. 100%!


----------



## ~Serenity~

minniesBFF said:


> oh my goodness.  Where were you when I made my ghost hunters thread?!? xD
> 
> Those guys are so adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicholas Braun is such a hottie.  He has gorgeous eyes.  If you don't know who he is, he was in that Minute Men movie on disney channel.  And he was in Sky High.  He played the dude with the bleach blond hair. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy Samberg :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Dallas.  He is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth Meyers and Will Forte from SNL.  I love those guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gene Kelly was a very attractive man.  And a great dancer. :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my, James Franco.  I love this guy so much.
> 
> my list goes on and on...oh wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't forget this guy.




Oh my goodness! James is SO gorgeous in this picture. *swoons*


----------



## minniesBFF

~Serenity~ said:


> Oh my goodness! James is SO gorgeous in this picture. *swoons*



I know, right? 

He was even hot as a scuzzy drug dealer in Pinapple Express. xD


----------



## ~Serenity~

minniesBFF said:


> I know, right?
> 
> He was even hot as a scuzzy drug dealer in Pinapple Express. xD



XD

I'm sorry but Johnny Depp is still pretty even if he's like 47.





Christian Coulson is pretty good looking a well.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Danny from The Script ♥


----------



## HouseMD1120

Can't forget the Greys boys....

Patrick Dempsey





Eric Dane





Justin Chambers





TR Knight- He may be gay but he's still a cutie


----------



## m!ssemmx0

BabyPiglet said:


> From some of my favorite romance films.
> 
> Ryan Gosling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew Macfyedan & Simon Woods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come to mama.



OMG, Ryan Gosling is GORGEOUS! After I saw The Notebook, I was obsessed with him (and still am), literally...


----------



## MrsJoeJonas119

natnalex wolff






jonas brothers


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

MrsJoeJonas119 said:


> natnalex wolff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonas brothers



I think they are way to young to be considered hot...


----------



## StitchfansJr

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> I think they are way to young to be considered hot...


I kinda agree.


----------



## I Am What I Am

Especially since they're like 10 and 5.


----------



## sallyfan

Cole Sprouse

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm4158690304/nm0819850


----------



## m!ssemmx0

Since the last time I tried to post it didn't work, here goes...

I'm pretty much INLOVE with these guys (no pics, since Photobucket isn't cooperating with me):

John Krasinski...I'm marrying him, he just doesn't know it yet OMFG he's gorgeous...the eyes, the smile, he's funny...I could go on all day Oh, and that adorable Newton/Boston accent he's got 

Ryan Gosling...he's amazinggg. I've loved him since I saw The Notebook...he's so freaking talented, and was definitely blessed in the looks department. He's actually pretty funny, and charming too.

Ashton Kutcher...need I say more?? I used to think he wasn't good looking at all, but then I started watching That 70s Show, and my opinion on him changed. I have a thing for funny guys, as you can tell And if you haven't seen The Guardian, watch it. He's definitely not a bad actor.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

I don't care how old he is, Johnny Depp is smoking hot, a great dad, a wonderful actor, an awesome person, and did I mention SMOKING HOT? 






James McAvoy is so sweet, and his accent is to DIE for.






Matthew Mcfayden can be my Mr. Darcy any day of the week, with his gorgeous eyes!






Patrick Dempsey was so cute in Enchanted, and not to mention a sexy beast. 






Shane West was so sweet in A Walk To Remember, not to mention completely insanely hot. 






Ryan Reynolds, looks so smoking hot. And The Proposal looks way cute!


----------



## Princess victoria

This will be fun. :]
Sophie should enjoy this too xD




William Beckett. :]




Mitchell Davis




Gabe Saporta




Alex Gaskarth




Brendon Urie




Ryan Ross.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

OH GOSH YES!
but except Alex. sure hes hott, but I want me some Jack 
*points at avatar*
except he took the blonde out, and that depressed me xD


----------



## Princess victoria

PosessedEeyore said:


> OH GOSH YES!
> but except Alex. sure hes hott, but I want me some Jack



That's who i forgot!
haha.





and Jack Barakat.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

hmm. only picture i could find with no more blonde. i miss the blonde :[

Jack was truley born a porn star. xD


----------



## Princess victoria

Lmao.
that's such an awkward picture. xD


----------



## StitchfansJr

Psssh.
There's better pictures of William Beckett than _that_. But do you think that one of him..with a microphone be..DIS apprioate? xD


----------



## Princess victoria

hmmm...idk
haha.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> Lmao.
> that's such an awkward picture. xD



xD






and you thought the last picture i posted was ackward 






and i just think he looks adorable in this one


----------



## Princess victoria

bahahah
that first one......

and yes...the second one is just adorable :]


----------



## saratogadreamin09

no pics, sorry


Zac Efron
Orlando Bloom
Chris Evans


----------



## Jasmine45

StitchfansJr said:


> Psssh.
> There's better pictures of William Beckett than _that_. But do you think that one of him..with a microphone be..DIS apprioate? xD



any picture of william is dis inapproprite
OHHH


----------



## imabrat

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Ryan Reynolds, looks so smoking hot. And The Proposal looks way cute!



HUBBA HUBBA!


----------



## imabrat

David Kennedy. (The guy on the left)





Fernando Torres.





Dev Patel.





Travis Barker.





Young Tom Delonge.





Carey Hart.





Jack Davenport.


----------



## Jasmine45

imabrat said:


> David Kennedy.



woah who's that sexay thang on the right!?!?!?!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Chap Stique from Family Force 5. He has the cutest Georgia accent too. <3


----------



## PosessedEeyore

Princess victoria said:


> bahahah
> that first one......
> 
> and yes...the second one is just adorable :]



i love the first one 
and the second one= WIN


----------



## imabrat

Jasmine45 said:


> woah who's that sexay thang on the right!?!?!?!



oh daynggggggg.
hmmmmmmmmmm.
i have no idea, akshully!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

imabrat said:


> Fernando Torres.



El Nino is _lush._


----------



## Jasmine45

imabrat said:


> oh daynggggggg.
> hmmmmmmmmmm.
> i have no idea, akshully!


Uhhhhhhmmmmmmm
i'm pretty sure thats travis hoppus.


----------



## imabrat

Smiley.Socks said:


> El Nino is _lush._


Nando is my dream guy. Omg he's been one of my main men since 2006. He's gorgeous. 
Then he got that girl he's been with forever prego.
/:



Jasmine45 said:


> Uhhhhhhmmmmmmm
> i'm pretty sure thats travis hoppus.



Oh that's his name? I heard his name was Markus Barker?
Hmm, double identity?


----------



## Jasmine45

imabrat said:


> Oh that's his name? I heard his name was Markus Barker?
> Hmm, double identity?



no! WAIT
i know. i know.
thats atom wachter.
NAILED IT


----------



## imabrat

Jasmine45 said:


> no! WAIT
> i know. i know.
> thats atom wachter.
> NAILED IT



Atom Wachter?
SRSLY?!
I thought it was Atom Wachter Kennedy? When did he drop his husband's last name, cause yanno he's homosexual right?


----------



## StitchfansJr

Jasmine45 said:


> any picture of william is dis inapproprite
> OHHH


nooo, not really! xD





and


----------



## Jasmine45

imabrat said:


> Atom Wachter?
> SRSLY?!
> I thought it was Atom Wachter Kennedy? When did he drop his husband's last name, cause yanno he's homosexual right?



oh yeaaaaaaaa!
and he usted to be in that one band?
like.... sum 41 or somthing?
i wish sum 41 would get back together!


----------



## imabrat

Jasmine45 said:


> oh yeaaaaaaaa!
> and he usted to be in that one band?
> like.... sum 41 or somthing?
> i wish sum 41 would get back together!



really?
i thought it was like add 22?


----------



## Jasmine45

imabrat said:


> really?
> i thought it was like add 22?



no you are tottaly talking about that band -88.
geez sawnya got your factz straight.


----------



## imabrat

Jasmine45 said:


> no you are tottaly talking about that band -88.
> geez sawnya got your factz straight.



oh.
oops.
well what ever happened to that band demons and groundclouds?


----------



## Jasmine45

imabrat said:


> oh.
> oops.
> well what ever happened to that band demons and groundclouds?



they turned into a the village people tribute band. im pretty sure.
i mean, they are all homosexuals


----------



## imabrat

Jasmine45 said:


> they turned into a the village people tribute band. im pretty sure.
> i mean, they are all homosexuals



oh.
well i knew atom wachter (formerlly) kennedy was a homosexual, but what about matt willard delonge, david delonge wachter, and tom kennedy willard? they were all gay too?!? 

secondly, if they were all gay why couldn't they be culture club? i want a "karma-karma-karma-kameloeeeeeeeeen!"


----------



## Axel

Paul Walker can drive my car anyday of the week.

so can Vin Diesel.


----------



## Jasmine45

imabrat said:


> oh.
> well i knew atom wachter (formerlly) kennedy was a homosexual, but what about matt willard delonge, david delonge wachter, and tom kennedy willard? they were all gay too?!?
> 
> secondly, if they were all gay why couldn't they be culture club? i want a "karma-karma-karma-kameloeeeeeeeeen!"



yes! they are!
and david delonge wachter was having an affiar with mark barker from -88.
thats why sum 41 spilt up!


----------



## m!ssemmx0

Smiley.Socks said:


> Anyway.
> 
> Christian Bale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Levine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Cera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Lafferty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Sturgess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Marsden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leigh Halfpenny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shane Williams.





Is it just me, or does Jim Sturgess look a bit like Paul McCartney when he was young? He's pretty hot.
And OMG, dont even get me started on James Marsden...ever since I saw him in Enchanted, I've thought he's adorable! Have you heard him sing?!? *swoon*


----------



## imabrat

Jasmine45 said:


> yes! they are!
> and david delonge wachter was having an affiar with mark barker from -88.
> thats why sum 41 spilt up!



oh.
Oh.
OH!
Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.

Mark Barker? Any relation to Bob Barker? And isn't David Delonge Wachter like 8 feet tall? While Mark Barker is only like 3 feet tall?
Awkkkkkkkkkkkkkwarddddddddddddd.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

m!ssemmx0 said:


> Is it just me, or does Jim Sturgess look a bit like Paul McCartney when he was young? He's pretty hot.
> And OMG, dont even get me started on James Marsden...ever since I saw him in Enchanted, I've thought he's adorable! Have you heard him sing?!? *swoon*



ahaha. he does. 
and James Marsden is goregous! 

Oh, and I'ma add Chris Pine to the list too.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

Smiley.Socks said:


> ahaha. he does.
> and James Marsden is goregous!
> 
> Oh, and I'ma add Chris Pine to the list too.





was he in princess diaries 2?


----------



## m!ssemmx0

oh, and have you seen him in The Notebook? I felt really bad for his character...if you've seen it you'd know why


----------



## m!ssemmx0

Disney Princess Elli said:


> was he in princess diaries 2?



Yeah, he was the guy Mia met while she was engaged to that other guy, whose name I forget. He was some sort of prince or duke or something


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

I LOVE Chris Pine!!!!!!


----------



## My Wild Love

hey there british cutieeee


----------



## knave535

Hugh Jackman
Johnny Depp
Matt Damon

Sigh!


----------



## metsluva57

My Wild Love said:


> hey there british cutieeee



do you know a better british cutie??






;]


----------



## Horodos

Anyone thought of Pierce Bosnan?


----------



## StitchfansJr




----------



## imabrat

Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## HouseMD1120

Kuno Becker


----------



## Smiley.Socks

imabrat said:


> Cristiano Ronaldo.



He has the most gorgeous smile EVER.


----------



## imabrat

Smiley.Socks said:


> He has the most gorgeous smile EVER.



He's got a gorgeous EVERYTHING. He only has 3 flaws;

- His hair. Put DOWN the gel and leave it natural, it looks much better. 
- Much too tan. I think he looks better pale, actually.
- He has a rotten personality on the pitch. Crybaby anyway?

Fix those three and I'd be the next Mrs. Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Smiley.Socks

imabrat said:


> He's got a gorgeous EVERYTHING. He only has 3 flaws;
> 
> - His hair. Put DOWN the gel and leave it natural, it looks much better.
> - Much too tan. I think he looks better pale, actually.
> - He has a rotten personality on the pitch. Crybaby anyway?
> 
> Fix those three and I'd be the next Mrs. Cristiano Ronaldo.



ITA. Especially the third one. >.<
He's moving (moved.. ?) to Real, I think though.


----------



## imabrat

Smiley.Socks said:


> ITA. Especially the third one. >.<
> He's moving (moved.. ?) to Real, I think though.



O, another flaw! As a staunch Barca supporter, I'm not allowed to marry him. ): Okay, call me the next mistress of Mr. Cristiano Ronaldo. 


Number 1, Gerard Pique.


----------



## disneychick2721

John Francis Daley from Bones is so friggen adorable so im adding him to my list.


----------



## Tinkerbell424

imabrat said:


> Cristiano Ronaldo.





Justin Long.


----------



## Jasmine45

YES!!
jay baruchel


----------



## imabrat

Jasmine45 said:


> YES!!
> jay baruchel


or, atom's brother.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

I totally agree with Justin Long! 

He was so cute in He's Just Not That Into You, did you know he dated that girl in real life. I think that broke up though :/


----------



## Jasmine45

imabrat said:


> or, atom's brother.



mmm atom
mmm dk
MMMMMMMMMMM tom
ewww matt


----------



## xx Big Bad Wolf xx

minniesBFF said:


> oh my goodness.  Where were you when I made my ghost hunters thread?!? xD



YOU.MADE.A.GHOST.HUNTERS.THREAD.AND.I.MISSED.IT.?!!?!? omgosh, *dies*
i love TAPS xD


----------



## xx Big Bad Wolf xx




----------



## softball chick




----------



## m!ssemmx0

Yeah, basically.


----------



## belledreamer

Another one for David Tennant! 






I even have a Doctor Who t-shirt with him on it!


----------



## softball chick

belledreamer said:


> Another one for David Tennant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even have a Doctor Who t-shirt with him on it!



This picture is beautiful and an example of perfection


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## softball chick

Have to add another one here


----------



## I Am What I Am

softball chick said:


> Have to add another one here


I enjoy the fact that this is the first thing I see when I open the thread.


----------



## softball chick

I Am What I Am said:


> I enjoy the fact that this is the first thing I see when I open the thread.



Makes it a perfect thread.  As does this:


----------



## CowboyErin




----------

